# elk on the wasatch front



## franklin13 (Oct 12, 2009)

i was wondering if anyone could give me some advice on where to find the elk on the wasatch front? i have been up to little cottonwood but didnt find much.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Wrong canyon......You need to be in Big Ctwd, Mill Creek,.........North/East sides.....They are there, just not in great quantities.........Once teh snow hits, then I would hit Parley's......
Good luck....


----------



## franklin13 (Oct 12, 2009)

ut1031 said:


> Wrong canyon......You need to be in Big Ctwd, Mill Creek,.........North/East sides.....They are there, just not in great quantities.........Once teh snow hits, then I would hit Parley's......
> Good luck....


awesome! thanks alot!


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

watch out for those water crossings. maybe you should follow me.


----------



## springerhunter (Apr 17, 2008)

I agree I would say L/C canyon has the least potential. The move a lot so they are hard to pinpoint right now. It will get better after some snow.


----------



## franklin13 (Oct 12, 2009)

10yearquest said:


> watch out for those water crossings. maybe you should follow me.


ya.........wounding wendal! _O\ ..... -_O-


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

springerhunter said:


> I agree I would say L/C canyon has the least potential. The move a lot so they are hard to pinpoint right now. It will get better after some snow.


Snow predicted for Tuesday next week. This could be a good thing.


----------

